# Mac. Programs run themselves on startup



## Aceman.au (Jul 30, 2012)

As the title says. Im getting about 10-15 different programs running themselves on startup including Word, Powerpoint, a wireless internet toggle program, sketch up, comic life and many other programs. If you need more info please ask 

I've found my way to Login items and theres only 1 box ticked there (ItunesHelper), so thats no help.

Version:
Mac OSX 10.7.2

I haven't had much exposure to macs until recently, but I'm picking it up slowly.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Aceman.au (Jul 30, 2012)

Fixed. Please lock/remove thread.

Turned out I misread something on the Login Items screen... Hurrrrr Durrrrr


----------

